# Theme tune: I need a hero! I need a hero I’m holding out for a hero ‘til the end of t



## 5t3IIa (Nov 26, 2008)

il the end of the night!

It was an 80's TV show that was on Friday evenings I think. Had a big guy in it. Was he a one man A Team? I can't remember 

Just got the theme tune stuck in my head. 

This isn't it, is it? http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086690/ 

Oh yes, it is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cover_Up

I think I just answered my own question


----------



## zenie (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't know but I do love that song


----------



## kained&able (Nov 26, 2008)

is it in top gun as well? i get images of lots of planes.

dave


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 26, 2008)

The bloke on it shot himself in the head with a blank firing gun and died! 

not Top Gun http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holding_Out_for_a_Hero


----------



## dylanredefined (Nov 26, 2008)

The orginal star killed himself by putting a gun loaded with blanks to his head
and saying "Wonder what would happen if i pull the trigger?" before anyone could stop him he pulled the trigger .Blanks normally have reduceded amount of powder  and just crimp the metal end of the cartridge case over so still dangerous at close range .


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2008)

the original star shot himself in the head because the series was crap


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 26, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> the original star shot himself in the head because the series was crap



 I like the song - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> I like the song - Bonnie Tyler


 


Bonnie Tyler didn't shoot herself.  The star of the show shot himself.

Maybe Bonnie Tyler could have saved him if she sang to him


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 26, 2008)

Cover Up?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2008)

Awesome Wells said:


> Cover Up?


 


*bangs head on desk*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 26, 2008)

Awesome Wells said:


> Cover Up?



No, no...it's not that....


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 26, 2008)

frances barber


----------



## Santino (Nov 26, 2008)

Did I hear something about the star of that programme shooting himself?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2008)

Alex B said:


> Did I hear something about the star of that programme shooting himself?


 


No, that was Frances Barber


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 26, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Bonnie Tyler didn't shoot herself.  The star of the show shot himself.
> 
> Maybe Bonnie Tyler could have saved him if she sang to him



I never said Bonnie shot herself


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 26, 2008)

Bound to be wanking


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 26, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Bound to be wanking



who was wanking?  bonnie?


----------



## Iguana (Nov 26, 2008)

dylanredefined said:


> The orginal star killed himself by putting a gun loaded with blanks to his head
> and saying "Wonder what would happen if i pull the trigger?" before anyone could stop him he pulled the trigger .Blanks normally have reduceded amount of powder  and just crimp the metal end of the cartridge case over so still dangerous at close range .



I can't believe that they just replaced him and went on with the series after that.

_The accident happened during the filming of a scene where Hexum’s character (Mac Harper) was supposed to unload a handgun and replace the bullets with blanks – as the script required. However, the shooting was delayed and Hexum – being overworked and tired due to his tight filming schedule and various TV appearances – fell asleep. Hexum awoke, realizing that the scene still was not ready to be shot, and put the gun to his head. Of all the crewmembers in the studio that day, no one claims to have seen the shooting._


----------



## Iguana (Nov 27, 2008)

I found the original credits;



And the 2nd ones with the new guy;


----------



## markuk (Dec 5, 2016)

i think it might have been the end credits your thinking of in a show with sam jones called the highwaymen i to was searching for this for ages thinking the theme tune was i need a hero


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 5, 2016)

Why did Frances Barber shoot Bonnie Tyler?


----------



## ska invita (Dec 5, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> Why did Frances Barber shoot Bonnie Tyler?


He didnt, it was a cover up


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 5, 2016)

ska invita said:


> He didnt


----------



## Zoomer (Apr 20, 2019)

It was called Steel Justice


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 20, 2019)

markuk said:


> i think it might have been the end credits your thinking of in a show with sam jones called the highwaymen i to was searching for this for ages thinking the theme tune was i need a hero





Zoomer said:


> It was called Steel Justice



I wonder what keywords spammers search for that makes them dig up these old threads?


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 21, 2019)

RIP Bonnie Tyler.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 21, 2019)

quimcunx said:


> RIP Bonnie Tyler.


Has she died? There's nothing on the news sites, that I can find anyway.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 21, 2019)

She shot herself. Put a gun to her head - that's what I heard


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Apr 21, 2019)

Total two clips in the heart

So I heard


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 21, 2019)

She fell apart.


----------

